# Need help wart on fish tale???



## Black Ghost (Aug 12, 2009)

hello I have a black ghost knife fish and for about a month or two now he has had a wart like bump coming out of his fin and I have tryed melaflex and pimaflex and neither one of those helped. Does anyone know what it could be? it doesn't seem to bother him at all , he still eats and acts the same as he always has, he is about 11 years old. he doesn't seem to have any other problems. any suggestions from anyone out there I will appreciate. thanks


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sometimes fish get little cysts, bumps and other things that don't seem to amount to anything however there are parasites that form cycst in tissues so you might want to do a google search for that.
just observe and if other fish or that one gets any more take some form of action.


----------



## Black Ghost (Aug 12, 2009)

mousey said:


> sometimes fish get little cysts, bumps and other things that don't seem to amount to anything however there are parasites that form cycst in tissues so you might want to do a google search for that.
> just observe and if other fish or that one gets any more take some form of action.



ok thank you for your advice I really apprecitate it, I don't have any other fish in there with him , but that is the only one he has. so hopefully it's nothing that is going to bother him, since it hasn't yet. thanks again for your help.


----------

